# [Sponsored] L3p D3sk - Silent Work & Gaming Station



## l3p

Hi there

I'm quite new to this forum, but since they liked my build at some Dutch hardware sites, i wanted to post it here too.

My other build came to an end and didn't know what to improve, but my old desk almost fell apart.










Really want to thank Pascal for his pc-in-a-desk idea. After seeing it I couldn't even sleep that night









I started sketching it with Google Sketchup
After 9 hours of non-stop drawing it finally had some shape.
































































Hardware to be used:
(Most of it comes out of my old build)










Intel Core i7 980X @ 4.5 Ghz
Corsair Dominator GT 6GB DDR3-2000 CL7 (Elpida) @ 2000 7-7-7-20-1T
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
2 x ASUS GTX580
ASUS Xense
Sennheiser Xense
Highpoint RocketRAID 3560 24x SATA-300 2 GB
Bigfoot Networks™ Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card
1x Intel 510 120GB
3x Corsair F60 raid0
6x Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 2TB raid5
2x Optiarc AD-7241S-0B
2 x Coolermaster Silent Pro 700W
Dell U2711 27″ IPS
2x Dell 1703 FPt 17″ portrait

Blocks
1 x EK Supreme HF Nickel CPU Block
2 x EK-FC580 GTX - Nickel
2 x EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated
1 x EK RAM Dominator Nickel
1 x EK-FB RE3 - Nickel
1 x EK-FB RE3 - TOP Acetal - Level 2
2 x Bitspower HDD Acetal Liquid Cooling Block - Silver

Pumps
2 x Laing D5-MCP655
2 x Bitspower D5/MCP655 Mod Pump Top V2
2 x Bitspower Black Sparkle D5/MCP655 Mod Kit

Reservoir
1 x Aquacomputer Aquatube G1/4 brass

Radiator
1 x Aquacomputer evo 1080

Fans

6 x Nanoxia DX Series 120MM DX12 - 1200RPM @ 5V
11 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120MM 1450RPM @ 12V

Fittings etc

24 x Bitspower Black Sparkle Multi-Link (SLI/CF) Adapter
16 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 90 Degree IG1/4 Adapter
12 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) Verbindingsstuk
10 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Stop Fitting
8 x Bitspower Black Sparkle 13MM (1/2) Schroeffitting - G1/4
6 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 90 Degree ID 1/4 Adapter
6 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 IG1/4 Extender
4 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Five Rotary Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
4 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary 45 Degree IG1/4 Adapter
2 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Triple Rotary Mini Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
1 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Triple Rotary Snake-Style Dual IG1/4 Adapter
1 x Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 Rotary IG1/4 Extender
5 x Bitspower Crystal Link Tube For 5-Slots (SLI/CF)
8 x Bitspower Silver Shining 2xG1/4″ Fillport
2 x Bitspower Silver Shining G1/4 naar G1/4 (2x OD) Verbindingsstuk Mini
2 x Bitspower Matt Black 2xG1/4″ Fillport
2 x Bitspower Matt Black 13MM (1/2)Schroeffitting - G1/4
1 x Koolance INS-FM17 Coolant Flow Meter & Adapter Board INS-FM17
2 x Thermosensor G1/4 2x ID In-Line met Display (blue)
2 x Colder 13MM (1/2) Snelkoppeling Set
2 m Tygon R3400 1/2 ID Black
2 m Tygon R3603 1/2 ID Clear
3 L Feser One Cooling Fluid - UV Acid Green

I'm also gonna use my old cooling again since it works superb.
It's a 1080 radiator under my floor from my house, right in the corner where my pc is.
My water temperature in wintertime is around 18 degrees, in the summer it's around 23 degrees.





































*Here some Youtube movies:*

*Underground radiator*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpBDQ9XXFGo[/ame]

*The Final Fill-up*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr1_UmJB5ik[/ame]

*Silence of the L3p D3sk*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTv2hEfeFP4[/ame]

Sponsored by:


----------



## l3p

Here are the final pictures i made for some Casemod contest.
Still got some small mods (One really cool one) to do in the future so it isnt completely finished yet.

After these pictures i'll fill up this thread with the complete buildlog









All these pictures are clickable to the original 3600x2900 resolution pictures









Have fun !


----------



## l3p




----------



## l3p

ill be posting all the pictures here today 2


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

I saw you build elsewhere.. its soooo epic!


----------



## l3p

Thanks a lot man !
I didn't know what happened a few days ago, some people went crazy about it








Got tipped there are a lot of modding lovers here so though why not post the complete buildlog here.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13618054*
> Thanks a lot man !
> I didn't know what happened a few days ago, some people went crazy about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tipped there are a lot of modding lovers here so though why not post the complete buildlog here.


Actually I think someone in here posted a link to a different forum where you might have been posting your worklog. I Read the whole thread because of this massive and perfect build - Really its nice.

And thumbs up for you "underfloor rad"







.. Never seen a solution like that before







.. Thumbs up from Denmark!


----------



## Sircles

didnt you already post this weeks ago? i defo remember seeing those pics somewhere.... was it on another forum??


----------



## l3p

I think it was somewhere else








Join Date: May 2011
As i said, im pretty new in the casemodding scene, and i never knew there were so many forums with all having a lot of other builds posted then the other forums ^^


----------



## Ishinomori

Rep+ Mate,
Such an Innovative and Creative design!
Stunning!

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## mango assassin

the fun bit, moving it.

As for design, bloody well done mate!


----------



## sprower

Great work L3p. Truly inspirational.

I'd been dreaming about something like this for a while then saw your work over at [H] around December last year and that was that. Had to get my version cranked out heh. I even tried blaming you when the wife went ballistic over the cost lol.. Lucky you it didn't work in my favor.









I definitely wouldn't have made mine if it wasn't for your awesome work. +rep


----------



## nooisy

Read ur work log on some other forum
Great job m8!!!


----------



## l3p

Thanks for the reactions guys !

I will post all the other pictures tomorrow, had to fix my host first.


----------



## Nightm4re!

Damm dude thats a sick idea!
you did a great job!

+1 Rep for the mod

*groeten uit brabant ^^*


----------



## l3p

Dank je Nightm4re ! ^^

Since im already busy with this project for 8 months now, here are all the pics in one post.

Started with an Aluminium plate of 1850x990x3



















Plates for the mainboard tray, hdd tray, pump/res tray and cable plate




























The bearer ring to hold my desk


















Been to an other company to make a logo


















And back to welding












































Plasmacutter to make some cable holes


----------



## l3p

End of the first long day









Creating a logo (was just a try, worked out well)



















Made some holes for the lcd's for the in and outgoing water temperature, and for the logo










Had to make some changes to let my knees fit


















Fitting the trays with sound isolation under it.



















I love packages !










Thought the buttons would the same, gonna change for 2 big one's now.










Sound isolating for under my trays.










My best friend welding










Holes for the Bitspower fanguards
Both sides will have 3x 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450 rpm op 5V
Underground will be 9x 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons 1450 rpm op 12V @ the 1080 radiator



















Thats me !


----------



## l3p

"Rough" work is done




























A Bitspower Black Sparkle Ashtray



























So brought the d3sk back home


----------



## l3p

Gonna use the backplate of an old lianli. (Thanks brother in law !)



















Fitting, measuring and hanging



















The battlefield.























































Just playing around




































New toy arrived










Fitting and measuring, pff


----------



## l3p

Forgot a hole










So made it bigger










Mess outside










Made 2 extra 120mm fan holes in the cable-space, cause i decided my psu will come there too.
And made the hole for the lianli backplate.



















Bitspower !



















And building everything back for the hole picture










Shopping time










Measuring the last holes.










And more measuring










Muscle pain !










Rear = ready










And the front !


----------



## l3p

Hiding cables, what a nasty job.










Scythe fanguards, maybe temporary










Need sata ?


















Topview



















Getting tired when i see this again










Filled up !



















Youtube - Filling it up









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfRiu3UnKTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfRiu3UnKTA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfRiu3UnKTA[/ame[/URL]]

Hiding Sata !













































And lift of










Testrun 1


----------



## l3p

Temperatures are better then in my Corsair 800D


















Now first some rest behind my d3sk, before it goes to the powdercoater





































Found a nice connector for the Bulgin power and reset button to be disconnected easily.




























Now that they will be above my desk, i wont be to lazy to start working again on the inside of the desk


----------



## l3p

That's me !



















Done for today

















































*I want to thank Bitspower for sponsoring me at this project, specially Vincent !*


----------



## l3p

And some new hardware

























Supreme HF Nickel + Chrome



















I'll add these in my loop the next time


----------



## l3p

This is how i drain my loop












Stripping time !




And building it up again with a bitspower mb block, and i rotated my EK HF
This is because i forgot i needed to rotate it when the flow comes from the other side compared to my other build.




Rubbertaped the borders, because the coating will come a few months later




How my Raidcard looked like










And how it looks now















Bitspower block




Rubber tape looks grey, but its because of the flash, normally its black


----------



## l3p

Build the 2 single BP tops back, i think they look better this way.
And been busy with some smd led lighting.
I love it

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvic-srFnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvic-srFnc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvic-srFnc[/ame[/URL]]


















New set of Corsair mem


----------



## l3p

First time playing with plexi















Found a Corsair Dominator GT 2000mhz CL7 elpida set.




























Looks easy, but isn't


















Old and new set



















Also added an UV Led strip behind the logo to lighten it up some more.

Without UV Led









With UV LED









Without UV Led









With UV LED


----------



## l3p

Bought some blocks from a friend, im totally in love with plexi now



























Breaking it down.










Removed teh old SMD leds.










Ohhh no !










Oh never mind










Been puzzling for 1.5 hours before i had the right combination.










Cleaning time.



















Dirt !


----------



## l3p

L3pping the 980x


















*** MX-4, did i order that ?!










Thanks for the MX-4 Freddy !





































30 seconds @ P400 already tired


















5 Minutes P400 - Total 5 Minutes










5 Minutes P400 - Total 10 Minutes










10 Minutes P400 - Total 20 Minutes










10 Minutes P400 - Total 30 Minutes










15 Minutes P400 - Total 45 Minutes










10 Minutes P600 - Total 55 Minutes










10 Minutes P800 - Total 1 hours en 5 Minutes










10 Minutes P1000 - Total 1 hours en 15 Minutes










10 Minutes P1500 - Total 1 hours en 25 Minutes










15 Minutes P2000 - Total 1 hours en 40 Minutes










20 Minutes P2500 - Total 2 hours










Had to play some with the cam































































Results

Idle


















Stressed


















And finally ...










Building it back asap, im tired


















And some pics


----------



## l3p

Lighting will have to wait a few days









For 10 years i always used the "better" soundcards.
But the last year i used onboard, somehow i didn't like it.

And last week my eye fell on the Asus Xense.
I fell in love instantly !
Specially cause it would fit perfectly in the desk with the chrome look.
So i was already saving some money for it.

But then ....

My PSU died ... And we can't run without it
Xense dream gone









But Freddy helped me out





























































































































































































Freddy ... You're the best !


----------



## systemlayers

I love this build. It's one of the best i've ever seen I think. Desk/Case combinations are rare but I think they're the best. It's a wonder (to my knowledge) no one has created a cheap glass desk with room for a pc build.


----------



## l3p

Thanks man








Well for me it was the most logical thing to do after my old desk was ready for a new one.

2 days from 09:00 till 23:00 and 10:00 till 17:00

Still seems like nothing has changed ^^

Breaking down already took a few hours











Too small holes for those cables.



couldn't find those cables in another color











Removed the hdd stickers.



Ready to take off.



Like a bomb exploded.



measuring and drilling.



Changing the tempsensors.
This is so i can put them at the in and outlet in the desk.
I can measure the in and outgoing temperatures more accurate then.



Pff it still works











Aluminium rain.



Sleeved the ugly red sata cables. Thanks Vin-Tech !



Cutouts for the dvd-r drives.



BP bucket.



Done.



Further on with the loop.



Tempsensors mounted, just a tiny piece of barb.



Sleeved cables sleeved again













Now the worst part, connecting the cables again and placing the new PSU.



Also done.



Custom made molex of 1.30m for the Asus Xense.



piece by piece ....



New molex for the "underground fans cable".



lol











Ready to fill it up.



Almost done filling the new loop.



***, ghosts in my res ...



Loop running, all thats left getting the pc running.



Wow, it booted, luckily i got normal voltages now.


----------



## l3p

Almost forgot the extra hole for the bulgin switch for the lighting











First temporary, later with sleeve.



They work !
Power switch/power led -- Reset switch/hddled -- Lighting switch/lichting led



Screens off



Works like a charm.



Hdd temps lowered 17-20 degrees.



Still in love











It fits








You can also see the Xense molex



Pc heats up the water with 1.7 degrees.



Hmm needs some polishing.



Perfect spot for the Sennheiser Xense











Ready to type this update !







All made possible by my wife, me and Freddy


----------



## l3p

Had some problems switching all the leds in my desk by one Bulgin momentary led switch.
All the leds are connected to a bitspower X-station.

The user "Calimero" @ the highflow forum fixed it for me ^^
I'm to impatient for this work.
He's been busy with it for quite some hours.

With this print i can switch this :

one 5V line
one 12V line
the led in the bulgin switch

This bulgin led is on a current feed now, so switching from blue (3.5V) to, for example, Red (1.8V) is no problem at all, the current will remain the same

So thanks to Calimero !







Adjustable for the bulgin switch


----------



## l3p

Again, thanks Calimero









Such a mess for a tiny plate











1 relay free for future components





Done









Testsetup



And a little Youtube movie to show how it works.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDJBvxn4PYY[/ame]


----------



## l3p

Finally a dream came true



Removing films, i love it !



Eeny, meeny, miny, moe ...



Took me only 10 minutes to switch the old one with the new one.
Changing the old DVI cable to a new Dual link DVI cable took me more time.
Need this cable cause of the higher resolution.



Very useful, i could start using it right away for the pics of this update.



Bling



And time for a little test ..
It really looks fabulous !





Maybe i won't be the last now anymore





Still a lot to configure, but already looks awesome.



And ready to go on again





All i want now is another Dell 17"


----------



## l3p

Gregor pwns !!





Oops, something went wrong here, to be continued (my bad)















Original





I need more bling bling





















Again, thanks Gregor for the lovely blocks !!


----------



## l3p

Yep, i like the new one more .







Rather have plex.



Ordered to see what it is, green fan and a Lamptron 22mm Blue led momentary.



Something i wanted to do a long time.







*** ?











Lets clean that up too.





And done.



And this afternoon @ the door ..
*** alreadyl ?!
Thanks Gregor from EKWB















No one could have told me there's a trick to hold the rubber in place ?











Totally happy again !





Thanks EK !!


----------



## l3p

Back to Corsair
Had to RMA the Silverstone ST1500



Nice sleeved cables.



First i thought they were made of plastic, but im glad they are aluminium.
Also nice there are 3.5" brackets with it.



Such a nasty job this ..



4 hours later ..



Another 4 hours later











I love it, also a better flow then the other block





Lamptron ddr3 slots











Transformers !



I liked the ssd's there more.
Also temporary used the plexi's from the Intel ssd, somehow i liked it.





Beast in his cage



And some random pics..





Lamptron Pci-e covers.



I love EKWB











Thinking of using 6 of these inside the desk.
(Others will remain Scythe GT's)







Total picture.


----------



## l3p

Got a nice package today ^^

Some guy named Wwwicked i know from the Highflow forums creates selfmade ledstrips.

We were both curious how they would look in the desk.

First of all, very professional wwwicked !

Specially for him double resolution pics















25 and 90 degree leds





One Ledstrip is UV25-UV25-Bl25 the other UV25-UV25-Bl90





These pics were for myself
This is the effect you get with wwwickleds !





























Wwwicked, thanks man !


----------



## l3p

Small update.

*Thanks Freddy !*
Without Highflow this wouldn't have been possible







!







Wanted to connect the extra ssd when i had 10 minutes spare time, but ...
Both multilane cables i had connected were full








So had to drain the loop AGAIN so i could add an extra multilane specially for the ssd











Still need to think of something to make it look better.



Very satisfied with the speed, i guess i can't get more out of it cause of the iop341 limitations.


----------



## l3p

Sneak preview











Good news









1. *Highflow* became Main sponsor of this build !
(More info will follow )

2. *EKWB* will send another nice package.
(Also more info will follow)

3. I won a nice prize with the Asus Pride contest.

4. *Asus* Sponsored me a videocard. (This videocard may be sold to buy the Asus card i wanted, other samples weren't available at this time )

So the next days alot of pics will follow.







*
Thanks Asus !*

Another small test


----------



## l3p

Found some time today to cleanup the Asus 5790.

Temporary on an Asus EN210 till the other hardware comes, who needs WC











After that it was time to get the third screen hanging

2 hours of measuring, fitting, mounting, unmounting and everything again


----------



## l3p

After 3 weeks of mailing with Asus, Highflow and EKWB, finally some pics for you guys.

After building this in im ready with the hardware part, and hope to finally enjoy a game









Off course it still needs to be powdercoated in mat black in the coming weeks/months.
I hope to finish off this project then.

I specially want to thank :

Freddy en colleagues
Milan en colleagues
Gregor and colleagues

Planned to do a lot, but i just kept staring











Totally in love with theAsus GTX580







Thinking to place them in a rack like samurai swords



















One can't live without the other..





Pretty big plates



Replacing the standard red top with a black one.



Bling !







Bling Bling!











Nicest block i had till now





Can't wait to mount them

















Playing with the Lamptron UV-active Slot Protectors





And some stuff to put the cards in SLI.
Also some extra BP parts can be quite handy.



More pics will follow, i hope you enjoyed them


----------



## l3p

Here some pictures of the conversion.

Even on air they are lovely.





But i love WC blocks











You can easily spend a hole evening on 2 cards.





And thats 1









And thats 2

















Had a small break, had to wait for a replacement part for the EK rex3 block (broke while shipping)

And i've been to Cebit to personally thank one of my sponsors


















Replacement part came in the next morning











Quite an impressive block, it has 4 O-rings in it



And now the adjustments for the bigger mainboard and the extra needed cables for the gpu's







Had to do everything by hand cause i didnt want to clear the hole desk



Also the mainboard tray needed some work.





Discs specially aluminum.









And done.





Now i can start fitting in the Bitspower parts


----------



## l3p

Every SLI connector has to fit exactly.





One of the many times fitting it in the desk.



Only one connector to go.



Got the tip to polish the silvercoil











Hmm..



But it's shiny again













Cable for the extra molex on the Rex3.



After one hour i finally found a way to get all the cables under the mainboardtray





And some teasers for later this week















When looking for the newest bios for the rex3, i also found a driver for symbian phones.
I had no idea this was so easy


----------



## l3p

Cleared some 230V cables for the tft's today.
Made a 3-way disconnect-able cable ^^





3 AMP connectors.



And done



Still need to fix the resolutions so the conversion looks better





I almost enjoy the view like in real life


----------



## l3p

And again thanks to Freddy for the nice stuff !

Some molex cables, you'll need them with a 1.50m long pc











Will be used for a later update











Time for a refreshment after 2 years of usage in 2 builds











And the thing missing in this build ...a mouse with acid green leds


----------



## l3p

Received the last 4 fans today (Thanks Kier ! )

Will try to replace the old Gentle typhoons tomorrow.
I will have to lift the complete desk out of its holder to replace the right fans.

I'm totally in love with the green color the fans get with UV light.







Again 4 hours of non-stop work









How i replaced the old Feser coolant.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC7r8oItvfE[/ame]

And put the cards back to slot 1 and 2 so i can better access my raidcard.



And already replaced 3 of the 6 fans.







Better pics next week


----------



## l3p

Asked Cooler Master NL if they could help me out with a little test project cause of a voltage problem with the raidcard.

They did, and within 4 days i got this package trough my mailbox











Maybe im going to use 2 x 700W instead of 1x1200W





Lets unpack.





Nice and small, 4cm shorter then an AX1200.







Plenty of cables



So want to thank Cooler Master Netherlands for the nice stuff !!



And the testing with the 2 (3) PSU's
Total of 2600W running now.
And off course my 3.3V 5V and 12V are superb now








Very silent psu's by the way !



Even under full stress








980x @ 4.5 Ghz + 2 x GTX580 @ 960/1150


----------



## l3p

3 screens ARE useful













After the mouse i was looking for a fitting mousepad for the desk.
Personally i like cloth pads like the Q-pad.
Couldn't find anything at all.
All i could find was a pad with leds in it.
But then the idea popped up ..
Still had some plexi somewhere, and there are 150 UV smd leds in my desk so why not try it









The plex.
(Fits perfectly !)



The "hard" SLI connector. (Thanks Xtrafresh!)



And my RVS cupholder : )





With a jigsaw.



Maybe im going to let the print melt down into the plexi with its pins



The Q-Plex





And the ...ehm ..cupholder : )



Still goin to polish them some more later.


----------



## l3p

I could sell my Intel X18-M for a good price, so wanted to try the Intel 510.
Going to use it as OS drive









And because i promised Asus to show their logo, here you go


----------



## l3p

Still had to change some things under my floor.
Today i found some time.

Had to replace some fans on my rad for Scythe GT's
Replaced the green tube for Tygon black.

Also replaced the 3 remaining GT's in my desk for green Nanoxia's



GT's out



Only 5cm space for my hand.



Nanoxia's in.



Here my radiator in the distance.



On request also made a little movie of my trip









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpBDQ9XXFGo[/ame]

Mobile doesn't work here, but baby phone works fine











De GT's on their place and tubes replaced !







And another small test.
Wanted to know what stuff goes trough my loop.
This way it was easy to discover.



Click it between my tubes and enable the pumps for one hour.



Then disconnect the filter while pumping and stop the pumps as fast as you can.
This is so the dirt really stays in the filter.



All tiny hairs and ***, even a piece of my sigarettes


----------



## l3p

Received a nice UV led board today.

It's specially for making photo's from UV-active parts.
You can only use it for 5 minutes per time, else it gets too hot





Small surprise between the UV leds











And some pictures with the effect


----------



## 5outh

This is so cool and inspiring! I might have to aim towards something like this in the future...


----------



## l3p

Thanks 5outh !
Be sure to make a buildlog









The date for powder-coating the desk has set !

10 minutes before unplugging it



And 3 hours later : )



Also took me half an hour to think how i will place the second PSU.

Decided to place them like this, ill creata another 120mm fanhole between the psu's tomorrow



Wanted to use these for my quick connectors outside the desk





Yesterday the idea came up for hiding my cables from the 3 screens.



Some won't like it, but for me this works great since my pc is more open then closed








So this way it's very easy to take away the backplates.



It's only connected with the left side of the panel.



2 hours later it was really empty, looks like a reverse buildlog



Sanding it some.





Like a bomb exploded.



Here i was finished for today


----------



## l3p

Thanks man !

Finally got the rubber removed.
Thank god for WD40











Also made the fanhole for between the 2 psu's



Just some sanding left



And the extra fillports for future usage ^^



Also removed some of the backplate again, this time with a grinder











Made the last fillport hole for future usage



Almost forgot i need to sand these too so they can be powder-coated in the same color.



Hmm nasty job, sanding anodized aluminum by hand, think i'll use the grinder for it.


----------



## l3p

Quite a busy day.

Still had to sand some plates.
Then my wife came in with a nice box.



Also an other package i ordered at Highflow



These Cubitek extension cables are 50cm, very thin and not expensive at all



Later that day i brought away my desk to the powder coater.



As curious as i am i asked everything









Here all the uncoated products slowly move to a man who "powders" all the hard to reach spots.



This guys








2 meters behind him the machine powders the rest.



It's just some sort of dry powder that normally would let go.
But because it's electrically loaded it's sticks to the product.







After that everything goes to the oven.



Here it's heated up till 200 degrees Celsius so the coat gets very hard and equal



Back home i had to unpack the BP box











Offcourse i want to use these on my backplate after getting such a nice box













Want to use these Ram Mods for under my GPU's.



Also want to use these X-stations since they are smaller and have female molex.





Cause the desk will be black soon and all my blocks are plexi, i will try these blocks in plexi too.





Same here.





And some extra and new kind of fittings, ill need them for future updates


----------



## iCeMaN57

Simply amazing work!! I saw this on another forum and my jaw dropped. Keep us posted!!


----------



## l3p

Got a real nice present from Bigfoot Networks
A Bigfoot Networks™ Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card
Thanks Timo and thanks for the help Xtrafris !





"The Killer™ 2100 Gaming Network Card delivers maximum networking performance for online games, whether you're playing MMOs or first-person shooters. Featuring Advanced Game Detect™, Killer™ 2100 automatically classifies and accelerates traffic to your game ahead of other network traffic for maximum online game performance and a competitive edge."

Off course i want to try that out, im really in for some on line gaming after such a year











Casemodder Xtrafris also sent me a K`Bling








Wanted to use this to mod it on the Killer™ but seems i don't have enough space.





So first with it's cap removed next to the Gpu's.
Maybe later i'll use a pci-e extender to make some space.





Think i'll just make a square hole in the gtx580 backplate for the network cable.
It's the only Pci-e 4x slot left.



Also got a 7000rpm polisher with some sort of wax from my brother-in-law.
You need to hold it tight, but the effect is perfect !


----------



## l3p

Finally !!











And still exciting











All unpacked.



Very glad i coated the Bitspower radguards in the same color.



Also the lianli backplate.



This is how it will look.
Monday ill get some new rubber tape for the desk and glass so i can lift it in the desk holder.







Before the desk goes into desk holder i first wanted to polish it, but need a new polisher first, this one had no hairs left


----------



## l3p

Small update.

Changed 2 fittings, looked nicer .



Sleeved some led cables, and modded the Killer 2100 in the gtx580 backplate.
(Also a beer with my neigbour







)



Fans also in its place.



And the Ram leds in action.
Think it'll look nice in the dark.



Also made a small movie of the leds and the mess









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQMYN9EZgJ0[/ame]

Waited for this picture for 8 months to see this result myself








Im Very happy with it !



Bottom almost ready, still need 1 radguard.



Very slowly it gets its old shape


----------



## l3p

Been busy with the PSU's, needed the most efficient way for the cables and the airflow

Also the loop is ready in the backside.

This was a small solution to get as much as possible space for cables next to the psu.



On both sides of the desk a Bitspower mini X-station for fans and molex connections.



Here i had war with the cables a few times











And the main battlefield.



I knew i could get it smaller !











First leds are working.
Also some cables ready for under the mainboard tray.



Further on with the pump-tray and got the reservoir hanging again.



Used the same anti vibration rubber under my HDD's and tray as i use for my glass.
I really love this stuff.



Guess cable management will come later, more and more cables every day











Also a small uv led stroke for the right side fans.



Now also leds in the pumptops.
I like it more then the regular black ones i had.
This photo is with UV leds in it, but thats WAY too purple.
But somehow i cant show it in photo's



So i tried blue leds after that, and i liked it


----------



## l3p

Took me a full hour to find the combination so i can use 2 SLI pipes for the right pump











Molex plugs on the leds of the mainboard



So ill be busy the rest of the day connecting all these cables











What a long week this was









Custom length BP pipes









Bottom also finished.



Time to fill up









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr1_UmJB5ik[/ame]

Just had to make some pictures.







Back to getting the system up and running








So the rubbers for the glass.



First "backplate" in it's place.



Now find a way to work away the cables for 3 screens.



Wow second boot it was up and running.
I really was happy with this.



And im so glad i was able to disable the red leds of the Killer 2100 by the software.



And some pictures of last night.









This morning went up early again and it was smiling to me











Also very handy those usb connections on Dells



And some more night pictures.


----------



## l3p

Sanded and polished the logo again.



Quite some work.





Don't wanted it to mirror to much.



Freddy from Highflow was my saviour








Sometimes you can't go on cause you miss 1 cable or connector of a few euro's
Thanks Freddy !!



Also ordered some other stuff also for future projects.







Different sizes of M4, next week i get M3 too



Tapped it at the last moment for the bitspower thumbscrews.



And ready to shoot some photo's.


----------



## l3p

Here's the link to post #2 with the pictures i took for the Cooler Master Casemod Competition









Had a Q-pad CT for 4 years and was still very happy with it.
But i just needed a smaller one so ordered a Q-pad UC small.
But somehow it doesn't registrate my mx510 and mionix anymore that good.
Contacted Mionix and they wanted to send me a mousepad for on the plexi plate !

Thanks Peter & Richard !





Going to cut it this way i guess.



And almost done !
Still need to make the edges a little more rounded.









Ordered something at work, they use it for small 9-30V motors on ships etc.
Im very curious about it how it will work.
I want to use it for the 2 D5 pumps later.



This way i can use 2 Bulgin momentary switches to set the speed from 10% till 100%
Also when it's powered off and on, it will remember the last speed setting.


----------



## l3p

I just can't stop, so some pictures again








This is my latest update 28-5-2011.
So i hope you liked this buildlog with a lot of pictures









Ordered some extra black bolts for fixing fans to the rad.
Also for future usage off course.





Also got a nice package from Highflow



2 momentary switches will be for "dimming" the 2 pumps.
The 3rd is to replace the "dot illuminated" switch i use for the reset button.
I do like the ring illuminated more.



Also wanted to try the Bitfenix sleeved cables.
I'll use these for the pumps too.
Very nice and soft sleeve by the way.





And this is all i was able to do this week


----------



## l3p

Here a movie with the noise the desk creates while gaming









  
 You Tube


----------



## systemlayers

Sounds very quiet for a liquid cooled setup. I was curious how it sounded in that "case" of yours. What rpm do your fans run at generally?


----------



## ddym

I saw your case mod on a different site and it left me speechless. Awesome job man


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

hands down a labor of love we have here. as is seen in all of our rigs.









But this takes the cake. well done, very well done.




























:drool:









btw: you put my Mionix mouse through its scroll-wheel "paces" while browsing all those fantastic and detailed build log pics!


----------



## l3p

Thanks a lot man!
I did see some builds here made with love








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13671342*
> Sounds very quiet for a liquid cooled setup. I was curious how it sounded in that "case" of yours. What rpm do your fans run at generally?


The 9 scythe fans under my floor run at 12V.
6 Nanoxia's in the desk run at 5V
3 Scythes in the desk also run at 5V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddym;13672505*
> I saw your case mod on a different site and it left me speechless. Awesome job man


Thanks !


----------



## DestinyPlan

Jeez, amazing work dude, you left me looking for my jaw!
Have you considered destroying a thread yet? I'll help you get started









Official Computer Room Thread

enjoy


----------



## l3p

I got the Second place in the Cooler Master Compo !
I'm so proud !

http://casemod2011.coolermaster.com/


----------



## k.3nny

Congrats Peter!


----------



## grishkathefool

How could you get second, you had 2400+ votes? Heck, even Bill Owen didn't have near that..!!>>!!!
Congratulations, though, brother!!!


----------



## l3p

Thanks K.3nny and griskkathefool!

This was in the rules:
Quote:


> Winners are selected based on:
> 30%: Public votes
> 70%: Ratings from Cooler Master appointed judges and based on the following criteria:
> 
> Complexity of Mod
> Design
> Overall Look
> Innovativeness


But i must say the TRON build was beautiful


----------



## grishkathefool

pah! The only other rig that I liked in that competition was the Frank Lloyd Wright case.
Anyhoo, your rig is phenomenal and your case is extremely gorgeous! I would wager that you could sell it for $20kUS or more, if you so desired. I wouldn't say that could apply to any of the other cases or systems in the competition.

So, what's next, my Norse friend?


----------



## l3p

Well first im taking a small break after these 8 months








I do need a new pc specially for lans and my wife since i have this desk.


----------



## Nexus6

Awesome work their l3p. Saw your work in another forum but I'm glad you decided to join OCN. There are many case modders in this forum and I'm just jumping into my first watercooling project. This project is no where near gargantuan and as complex as yours, but is simple enough and I just want to cool my loud and hot 6990s.


----------



## grishkathefool

hahaha, I anticipate greatness in small form factor, L3p!


----------



## kremtok

I just looked at every photo in this thread, and I have to say - This is an amazing build. Thank you for sharing it with us.

I've wanted to do an outside-the-home radiator for a while now, but the building where I live doesn't allow me to cut through any external walls. Too bad, too; imagine the winter extreme cooling that's possible...

Anyhow, I wonder why you chose your crawl space underneath the house and the multitude of small fans. Did you consider putting the radiator somewhere a bit more accessible for easier maintenance? What about a single, large fan? How did you power your fans?


----------



## l3p

At your service









I chose that spot cause that's the only spot in the living room my pc got from my wife









So there's no other place for the Radiator, else i would need 6 meter long tubes.
The fans or radiator don't need any maintenance.
Maybe once a year just to see if all 9 fans still work.
I do check my temperatures all the time so if anything would fail underneath i would notice.
I chose Gentle typhoons cause they only use 0.05A, so 0.45A @ 12V in total.


----------



## nova_prime

awesome stuff...


----------



## Volcom13

Pics don't work?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Pics aren't working, and I'm curious to know how your EK nickel is holding up given the current issues EK is having with their plating...?


----------



## Onions

o my ******* gawd thats incredible


----------



## Hukkel

Wow freaking wow. This just blows my mind. That is a piece of art. Don't know if it's cumfortable to work on with all that light but it is a work of ART.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel;13796198*
> Wow freaking wow. This just blows my mind. That is a piece of art. Don't know if it's cumfortable to work on with all that light but it is a work of ART.


The light is switchable on and off


----------



## l3p

Some guys from Spain thought it was a good idea to make 1 post on 3 huge Spanish sites with all my 800 pictures in it







(150 GB a day)

If anyone wants to see the all the 800+ buildlog photos or the photoshoot, i also uploaded them here until my host goes up again.

Tweakers.net buildlog Buildlog Photo Album

Facebook Buildlog Photo Album

-

Tweakers.net Photoshoot pictures

Facebook Photoshoot pictures


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Curious to know if you've checked your EK nickel and if so how it's doing?


----------



## l3p

I already did 3 weeks ago, and since then every 3 days








Don't see anything yet.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;13805929*
> I already did 3 weeks ago, and since then every 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see anything yet.


Ah, thanks, I was just curious to know given the rash of other people with nickel issues. Hopefully your rig is awesome enough that it doesn't flake


----------



## sotorious

computer of the century


----------



## noak

All of the pictures are down


----------



## l3p

Yeah, im very sory









I don't have it in control at this moment, i will try to ge tthem online asap.

Some guys from Spain thought it was a good idea to make 1 post on 3 huge Spanish sites with all my 800 pictures in it







(150 GB a day)

If anyone wants to see the all the 800+ buildlog photos or the photoshoot, i also uploaded them here until my host goes up again.

Tweakers.net buildlog Buildlog Photo Album

Facebook Buildlog Photo Album

-

Tweakers.net Photoshoot pictures

Facebook Photoshoot pictures


----------



## l3p

Here's a small update about my plans









This summer I will continue with a custom reservoir in D3sk.
It'll be located in the middle of my desk, below my keyboard.
I'll do this later because I had just had it with the desk for now









I do have been busy with planning the next build.
This time not a scratch build but a casemod, especially to visit lanparty's.

So more on that later in a new buildlog

My Site + photos from the build logs http://www.l3p.nl are still not working.
There are still so many requests that 3 servers till now couldn't hold it
Some gentlemen of Tweakers.net are now looking what they can do.
(Thanks Bo, zeef and Kees!)

This week i tested the controller that I would use for the 2 Laing D5 pumps.
On one way or another, it doesn't adjust the speed as I wanted it, with 2 Bulgin momentary switches in 8 increments from 0% to 100%.

Later that evening I tried it with 120mm fans and it worked perfect.
The LED in the Bulgin even dims along with the fan speed. (Although this is difficult to see in the movie)
So I think i will use it with the 8x120mm fans in the desk that are now running at 5V, but then @ 12V with 2 Bulgin switches do arrange 0% -100% in 8 steps.

The two extra buttons will be placed just next to the power, reset button and lights button, so five in a row.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiA_TTytsMM[/ame]


----------



## guriga

@ l3p o man you are the king of pc desks,i have no comment for this fork its looks i cant explane you...well done man...you have inspired me to do something like this...well done once again...


----------



## HWI

This is absolutely amazing. I congratulate you on creating the most innovative and cool looking "case" I have ever seen. I really like the outdoor rad idea, to bad it would work horrible in my location lol.


----------



## Thedark1337

oh my god







This has got to be the mod of the century


----------



## l3p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guriga;13967326*
> @ l3p o man you are the king of pc desks,i have no comment for this fork its looks i cant explane you...well done man...you have inspired me to do something like this...well done once again...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14154298*
> This is absolutely amazing. I congratulate you on creating the most innovative and cool looking "case" I have ever seen. I really like the outdoor rad idea, to bad it would work horrible in my location lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337;14154628*
> oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be the mod of the century


Thanks guys !
I hope i inspired you


----------



## l3p

My own site is finally up again, so all the pictures are available in the buildlog again








I'm also very proud of being ROTM @ Guru3D.com !

Some small changes i did the last few weeks on the desk.
Made the ROG logo more visible with an "acid green" look.



Also used EK thermal pads for the HDD's, not for the cooling but for the resonance.
It's even more quiet then in the video now.



This summer further on with the custom reservoir in the middle of the desk.
At this moment im busy with my new build 'L3p L4n' specially for the lans im attending next year.


----------



## MACH1NE

one word EPIC


----------



## Grief

I'm looking to attempt something like this as well.

You didn't go into detail on how you assembled or purchased the frame for the desk. I am referring to the wall mounted brackets that hold the whole set up together.


----------



## l3p

Great, leave a pm when you start your own buildlog









I used 40x40x4 mm Aluminium for the bracket


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;14433818*
> Great, leave a pm when you start your own buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 40x40x4 mm Aluminium for the bracket


awww I see that now, I saw both pictures but I assumed you were working on the computer tray portion in the 2nd tray. Makes sense now.

I don't have any machine shop experience, so I was hoping to buy the wall brackets. Then send in my google sketch document to a machine shop in Denver, so they can fabricate the tray portion.

I saw some stuff that might work at ikea, a new store just opened up in Denver, but it wouldn't be as great as your set up.


----------



## l3p

I'm sure the machine shop can create a bracket for your desk easily if you draw something for them.
Please let me know the progress


----------



## Skiivari

Damn, l3p, I like like like like like this!
Seriously, awesome desk!
Still speechless


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


I'm sure the machine shop can create a bracket for your desk easily if you draw something for them.
Please let me know the progress










Probably do that as well, when I get started I will let you know via PM.

Don't plan on starting anything for a couple months though.


----------



## Water Cooled

Can I haz it?







Awesome Mate!


----------



## Rick Arter

Impressive work love the rad mounted in the basement, I didn't even think of doing something like that!


----------



## Grief

Just wondering how you had this anchored to the wall? Where are your positions for the screws?

I think 2 on each side would be the most efficient, one at the very top, and one along the bottom to brace it to the wall.


----------



## l3p

Maybe you should go trough my buildlog, thats what it's there for


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


Impressive work love the rad mounted in the basement, I didn't even think of doing something like that!


Thanks m8 ! You really should try it, no noise anymore


----------



## eskamobob1

hey man... so i have read though you build log on like 8 different sights







... i am trying to do a build with a similar look... i was wondering if your tubes are simply straight, or if (for the most part) the showing stuff is tubless... any tips or tricks to get everything to stay together? i realy like the straight effect with nice angled pieces (like u did here and kier did in carbon)... im just kind of worried about the links coming out when they are vertical (assuming its tubeless)


----------



## mnkeyprince

Oh my God.. i dont even know what to say LOL that has got to be the most sleekest, coolest set up i have ever seen. I bet you have many dropped jaws whenever you have guests in your house. only 24 rep? + rep fo sho


----------



## Skoobs

dude i really want to build a computer into a desk

and i really want to just throw away obscene amounts of money doing it

and i wouldnt mind if my desk happened to become the best place to do drugs while on the computer in the process


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


hey man... so i have read though you build log on like 8 different sights







... i am trying to do a build with a similar look... i was wondering if your tubes are simply straight, or if (for the most part) the showing stuff is tubless... any tips or tricks to get everything to stay together? i realy like the straight effect with nice angled pieces (like u did here and kier did in carbon)... im just kind of worried about the links coming out when they are vertical (assuming its tubeless)


I only used tube to the radiator under my floor and in the "cable part" of the desk.
Everything in sight is done with Bitspower Crystal Links. (Normally used for SLI connections)
These are made from acrylic, so they will stay in place once connected








Please gimme your buildlog when you're going to start









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnkeyprince*


Oh my God.. i dont even know what to say LOL that has got to be the most sleekest, coolest set up i have ever seen. I bet you have many dropped jaws whenever you have guests in your house. only 24 rep? + rep fo sho


Thanks a lot m8!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


dude i really want to build a computer into a desk

and i really want to just throw away obscene amounts of money doing it

and i wouldnt mind if my desk happened to become the best place to do drugs while on the computer in the process


Ehm... guess this is good ... thanks


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


I only used tube to the radiator under my floor and in the "cable part" of the desk.
Everything in sight is done with Bitspower Crystal Links. (Normally used for SLI connections)
These are made from acrylic, so they will stay in place once connected








Please gimme your buildlog when you're going to start









Ehm... guess this is good ... thanks










Lol... Ty... And will do... My only worry is that as one point I will have a link going straight up after the GPUs to go to the res (prity set on frozenQ tri spiral) with a fitting at either end, but no support on the fitting... I'm worried that it will separate out of the top fitting... And thanks for the help... I have only ever used SLI bridges, really short tubing, or the metal links that screw into the adapters on either side for any form of straight connection


----------



## l3p

Well, it's been a truly indescribable modding year for me, and I wanted to close out this tremendous honor by thanking the following sponsors, friends and fans.
In case you missed it (pun intended), I somehow managed to scrape by extremely talented competition and pull some awards in the process.
It still makes me so proud, as the competition was refined and full of talent!

Bit-Tech Mod Of The Year and Guru3D Rig Of The Year
Other achievements

As a bonus to the supportive community, I am sharing some unseen photos of the finished project.










After submitting this post, I will be focusing on my current casemod and company, Red Harbinger.
I have met some incredible people along the way with the L3p D3sk.
I know a lot of you were very interested in building or buying the L3p D3sk, and I am happy to announce we will be producing it for sale; the manufacture prototypes are being created as I type this final message.
As a founding member of Red Harbinger Inc., you can expect to see current and future builds (including the L3p D3sk) for actual purchase.
Again, thanks for all your support and feedback; I could not have done it without the strong support of the community!

Acknowledgements:

My wife and daughter for all their patience.
Neighbors Babs & Gepke
Rudi & Susanne Kirst van Camping de Kuilaart.
Pascal for inspiring me.
Hendrik van Slooten
Richard Keirsgieter
cK-Leds
Freddy from the Highflow forum.
Vincent from the Highflow forum.
wwwicked from the Highflow forum.
Antony Leather from Bit-Tech.net
Hilbert from Guru3D.com
Highflow.nl and all the forum members for making me addicted to water-cooling.
Bit-tech.net and all the forum members.
Guru3D.com and all the forum members.
All the supporting sites who placed articles or where I could place my buildlog.
All the readers, supporters and voters from all the buildlogs all over the world.
Fans for all the emails and compliments coming in from every part of the planet!
I can't express what it really means to have so many fans interested in my design!
And off course all people who I might forgot to thank in person!

Also not to forget the sponsors who made this all possible.







Thanks again for being an integral part of this process.
-Peter Brands (L3p)


Redharbinger
Redharbinger Facebook
My Facebook


----------



## kevingreenbmx

very cool project









although, I would imagine working at a glowing desk would get irritating... haha


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thread moved to Sponsored


----------



## l3p

Sorry for pulling this thread out of the dust ..









Wanted to let you guys know 'L3p D3sk' is still alive.
After 3 years not changing anything it was time for an upgrade, re-install and clean-up.
Here's a little log about it

























































Hopefully it can last another few years


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Sorry for pulling this thread out of the dust ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know 'L3p D3sk' is still alive.
> After 3 years not changing anything it was time for an upgrade, re-install and clean-up.
> Here's a little log about it
> 
> Hopefully it can last another few years


I tell you what, I never get tired looking at your creation! It's still probably one of the best builds ever!

That GTX 690 should tide you over for a few years! If you ever feel short on power drop another 690 in there and you should be good!









I'd love to see your desk with an all white glow! That would be epic!


----------



## l3p

Thanks a very lot Mark!
Hopefully I finally have some time to play games


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Sorry for pulling this thread out of the dust ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know 'L3p D3sk' is still alive.
> After 3 years not changing anything it was time for an upgrade, re-install and clean-up.
> Here's a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> little log about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it can last another few years


nope................. shouldn't be possible


----------



## BlackScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Thanks a very lot Mark!
> Hopefully I finally have some time to play games


Hi, awesome build.
Can you tell me the measurements of the lines plz



and


----------



## l3p

Thanks, and sure









red=46cm
yellow=6cm
green=50cm
blue=46cm
green2=22cm


----------



## BlackScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Thanks, and sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red=46cm
> yellow=6cm
> green=50cm
> blue=46cm
> green2=22cm


Thanks you are awesome.
Can i build it myself using your buildlogs?


----------



## l3p

Well ... I don't have any drawings or anything.
Most of it just came up while building it.
Guess you'll need to know some stuff about measuring and metalworking.
Goodluck!


----------



## BlackScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Well ... I don't have any drawings or anything.
> Most of it just came up while building it.
> Guess you'll need to know some stuff about measuring and metalworking.
> Goodluck!


Thanks
Can you tell this measures too plz



im sorry if im buggin too much


----------



## l3p

Sorry man, not going to open up my desk to measure this. I'm sure you can use your own measurements. It doesn't have to become a precise copy, neither do I have the time to completely take you through the build step by step


----------



## BlackScreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Sorry man, not going to open up my desk to measure this. I'm sure you can use your own measurements. It doesn't have to become a precise copy, neither do I have the time to completely take you through the build step by step


No problem
Thanks


----------



## StraightRhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Sorry man, not going to open up my desk to measure this. I'm sure you can use your own measurements. It doesn't have to become a precise copy, neither do I have the time to completely take you through the build step by step


Hi you have awesome builds( Is there a date for the razer desk?)
Im thinking in doing something similar and i was just wondering if at the back where you have all the cables does there fit 2 480mm radiators or 2 360 plus cable routing, 1 psu and 2 fans on the bottom?


----------



## l3p

As promised.


----------



## Danisumi

I'm curious. What material did you use for the glass? Is that real glass or some kind of thick acrylic? I would love to know, if you can see it getting scratched easily.
I'm still looking for Sponsors to get mine rolling


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I'm curious. What material did you use for the glass? Is that real glass or some kind of thick acrylic? I would love to know, if you can see it getting scratched easily.
> I'm still looking for Sponsors to get mine rolling


In the build log I believe he mentions glass, acrylic would just scratch too easy. I think if you're trying to build one of these, tempered glass would be the way to go (I can't remember if he used tempered or not).


----------



## l3p

For the L3p D3sk I used double layered, tempered glass. In 4 years just a few small scratches cause of the quarts glass from my watch








Acrylic certainly is a no-go for covering it and working on it. And ... I guess glass is even cheaper then acrylic.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> For the L3p D3sk I used double layered, tempered glass. In 4 years just a few small scratches cause of the quarts glass from my watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acrylic certainly is a no-go for covering it and working on it. And ... I guess glass is even cheaper then acrylic.


Okay, thanks guys. Just found out that tempered glass is getting used for glass furnitures and car windows








With double layered you mean, two glasses on top of each other?


----------



## l3p

It's also the kind of glass they use in cars, it's 2 layers of glass, not sure what the right word is, double glazed?
When one breaks the other keeps all pieces together


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> It's also the kind of glass they use in cars, it's 2 layers of glass, not sure what the right word is, double glazed?
> When one breaks the other keeps all pieces together


Thank you, I'll ask my local shop about the price and availability


----------



## Lutfij

Annealed glass is more the term for it - or you could try asking for tampered glass. Same whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Danisumi

Another question, I don't know if I missed it, but how high is that thing?
I mean this red line, where you put all the stuff in it

thanks in advance


----------



## l3p

You shouldn't ask how high mine is ... you should wonder yourself .. 'how high would I need it to be'








Here all that's left from the sketchup :


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> You shouldn't ask how high mine is ... you should wonder yourself .. 'how high would I need it to be'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here all that's left from the sketchup :


Well, I just want to know how high I should do it, so that the graphics card's do have enough space. I thought about doing about 20cm but you did 17cm. thx btw

Look, her is my sketch, of my desk I want to do, what do you think?



The inner part isn't very detailed, I only wanted to see how much space etc. I get


----------



## l3p

Looks great!
I would implement some knee space though.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Looks great!
> I would implement some knee space though.


Was thinking about that too. The other alternative would be some electronic adjustable legs. What do you think with the 5.25" bay? Should I move it to the right corner or should I leave it on top of the desk?

you mind if I "steal" your color scheme? I mean green coolant ^^

"warning not usable to build a desk" what does that mean? xD


----------



## Danisumi

Hey, just a question. Do you have any UV blue coolant lying around? Or any UV blue acrylic. Would love to see how it glows with the UV effect.

I don't want to buy UV acrylic only to find out, it's not looking good with UV. I would really appreciate it, if you would show me some acrylic and some coolant on the top of your desk, so you don't have to open it. Hopefully you can help me


----------



## l3p

Sorry man .. don't have any UV blue acrylic.








You might want to try google though


----------



## davetheshrew

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uv+blue+case+mod


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetheshrew*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uv+blue+case+mod


well, that helps, but not as much as I need it.
I really want to see the effect of it. On the Internet I can't really see much or even any good pics.


----------



## geogga

So this will be available for purchase...wow how amazing.


----------



## pe4nut666

i know this question has been already answered somewhere probly but i watched the fill up video for the desk how many gallons did it take to fill it?


----------



## l3p

2.75 Liter


----------



## Chin yee siang

By any chance can you send me the 3D sketch up file


----------



## l3p

You already messaged me before








I don't have them anymore, please see the info at my site and read the last page here


----------



## chicob13

Just a question. What 3 monitors are you using. I like my eyefinity setup that I have but I want a 1080 center screen but don't have enough space for all 3 to be 1080. Your setup looks perfect. So what are they?


----------



## l3p

It's in the first post









Dell U2711 27″ IPS
2x Dell 1703 FPt 17″ portrait (rather old though)


----------



## Nekodemon09

Can I have your liquid flow chart for reference? Thinking of making a wooden version myself. A way more simple and noobish one lol.


----------



## l3p

I'm sorry but I don't have one








Best is to think of a loop fitting your own needs.


----------



## l3p

Still alive and kicking again











Drain/fill video:


----------



## mark_thaddeus

That desk should definitely be kept alive forever! I haven't seen a better desk build than that!









I'm sure all you need to do is upgrade the hardware and that thing will still look and perform awesome (Not that it's got average hardware now, but stick in a couple of 980s there or maybe even the next line up and you're good until the next upgrade)!


----------



## l3p

There are 980's inside now


----------



## The Colonel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> There are 980's inside now


Hi Bro,

until January or February you stay well then you have to put the 980ti









I love your green Monster


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> There are 980's inside now


Awesome!


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> There are 980's inside now


Hey l3p. I'm in the process of designing my own desk and had a question. How tall off the ground is it from floor to top of your desk? I'm trying to get a feel for how much leg room I will have underneath and just how tall I will have to make my legs.


----------



## l3p

Floor to Top desk is 74,5 cm.
However I would make it to your preferable height and legspace needed.


----------



## TheGreyWizard

What is the finish on the fittings used? Chrome or a blackened chrome? It's hard to tell, sometimes it looks chrome but I think it's a blackened chrome? If so any reason why you didn't go with all chrome fittings? Too much bling/light reflection possibly?

Bravo on this still EPIC build btw!

Did you ever make a list of "should have's/wish I did something a little different" after these last few years?

I know you put a lot of your updated design ideas into the RH desk, but that's a mighty big beast and I'm looking for something smaller like your original desk. Plus that black case with the silver aluminum trim just pops... damn this desk will be a classic FOREVER!


----------

